# Marine Radio?



## Ryno409 (Apr 23, 2011)

Anyone ever install a radio on their tin? Sitting in a boat during the wee hours of the night waiting for a cat to bite would be so much more enjoyable with some tunes!


----------



## moelkhuntr (Apr 23, 2011)

My son and I installed a Kenwood stereo and Infinity speakers. Made the boxes ourselves.


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 23, 2011)

i use a serius satelite radio boombox.runs on d cells or plugs into my 12 v receptacle.news weather and rock!


----------



## jojo (Apr 24, 2011)

I was thinking about setting up an onboard stereo. I think I might go with a portable stereo though.


----------



## captclay (May 7, 2011)

I have whats called a Storm Station made by Black and Decker. It has a radio (with a weather radio) two 12v outlets and a small inverter with a 110v outlet,only for small stuff. Also has a rechargeable flashlight. Its all self-contained so when you come home you just plug it in to recharge.


----------



## ITGuy (May 7, 2011)

I'm am planning on adding one down the road. Maybe next year, since I just pick up my boat this week and have all the added expenses setting it up. I'll be watching on here if you do add one, post some pics.


----------



## MassFisherman (May 7, 2011)

I am puting one in mine. I should have installed early next week.


----------



## Seth (May 11, 2011)

This is the headunit I have on my boat. 
https://www.google.com/products/cat...X&ei=G-rKTYeANoK4tgf52tnkBw&ved=0CJABEPMCMAI#

Whenever I get a new boat, I'm going with this one since I usually have the Iphone plugged in and playing music from that. It comes with a waterproof Ipod docking station.
https://www.fusionelectronics.com/marine/products/head-units-600-series/MS-IP600

I've also got a pair of Kicker 6x9's on the front deck point backwards and a pair of Kicker 6 or 6.5" on the back deck pointing forward. This is what came on the boat when I bought it and if I ever redo it, I'm going with a 6.5" component set that will handle at least 80w RMS and amping it. Would also like to get a sub but not sure the best place to put it yet.


----------



## DanMC (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, here is how our boat stereo looks like...it sounds really good too.We are also happy with the receiver's reception, we think that the 4' antenna will make a big difference once in the middle of a lake.The Sony head unit was purchased locally along with the Alpine speakers (wired with 14g. Monster Cable),for power cable i used some new old school Phoenix Gold 4 gauge (US made =D> )i had laying around from my car stereo days...(i don't think they are over just yet... :shock: ),the stereo gimbal purchased by mail order from Bass Pro along with the Shakespeare am/fm Galaxy antenna plus the maounting bracket (stainless).
Thank you,
Dan


----------



## jasper60103 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ryno409 said:


> Anyone ever install a radio on their tin? Sitting in a boat during the wee hours of the night waiting for a cat to bite would be so much more enjoyable with some tunes!



I keep a pocket size transistor radio in my tackle box. Yes, I'm cheap. :LOL2:


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 10, 2011)

jasper60103 said:


> I keep a pocket size transistor radio in my tackle box.



X2, love listening to baseball games while fishing. Just sounds better on the old radios.


----------

